# Hamburgers



## LarryWolfe (Dec 23, 2006)

3lbs ground chuck, worchestershire sauce and WRB and voila!  Also grilled some baby zuch's heated up a can of butterbeans!  Good dinner!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 23, 2006)

Duuuuude. Those look AWESOME!

I've just putting WRB on the outside... I'm gunna hafta start mixing mine in. Sounds great!


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 23, 2006)

Nice....very nice


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 23, 2006)

They look great Larry!


----------



## DATsBBQ (Dec 23, 2006)

They do look mighty fine!


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Dec 23, 2006)

A+  Burgerlicious!   them zuch's look goooood


----------



## The Missing Link (Dec 23, 2006)

Hey nick if he keep eatting like this you will win hands DOWN!   looking good buddy.


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 24, 2006)

Looks darn good Larry.  A burger a day keeps the doctor..........wait...........it is a burger a day, isn't it ?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Dec 24, 2006)

Hay hamburger dude, can ya hook us up?  Love a good burger!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 24, 2006)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> Hey nick if he keep eatting like this you will win hands DOWN!   looking good buddy.





			
				Bryan S said:
			
		

> They look really good but....................................... They'd be awsome with BACON. Everything is better with BACON.   Oh! and don't forget everything is better with butter also.  :P



That's it boys, keep giving him these great ideas! I'll share my winnings with all you well wishers!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Dec 24, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="The Missing Link":1lftfyc2]Hey nick if he keep eatting like this you will win hands DOWN!   looking good buddy.





			
				Bryan S said:
			
		

> They look really good but....................................... They'd be awsome with BACON. Everything is better with BACON.   Oh! and don't forget everything is better with butter also.  :P



That's it boys, keep giving him these great ideas! I'll share my winnings with all you well wishers![/quote:1lftfyc2]

Nick bacon cheeseburgers are diet food on Atkins as long as you drop the bun.  Top the burger with a little melted butter and a little mayo on the side and those pounds will melt off!  Good luck to both of you on your diets!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 24, 2006)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":1ccn66ga][quote="The Missing Link":1ccn66ga]Hey nick if he keep eatting like this you will win hands DOWN!   looking good buddy.





			
				Bryan S said:
			
		

> They look really good but....................................... They'd be awsome with BACON. Everything is better with BACON.   Oh! and don't forget everything is better with butter also.  :P



That's it boys, keep giving him these great ideas! I'll share my winnings with all you well wishers![/quote:1ccn66ga]

Nick bacon cheeseburgers are diet food on Atkins as long as you drop the bun.  Top the burger with a little melted butter and a little mayo on the side and those pounds will melt off!  Good luck to both of you on your diets![/quote:1ccn66ga]

Larry, if you missed that with last nights cook, you can try it again today. I mean it's diet food so why not?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 24, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Kloset BBQR":16fj9lh7][quote="Nick Prochilo":16fj9lh7][quote="The Missing Link":16fj9lh7]Hey nick if he keep eatting like this you will win hands DOWN!   looking good buddy.





			
				Bryan S said:
			
		

> They look really good but....................................... They'd be awsome with BACON. Everything is better with BACON.   Oh! and don't forget everything is better with butter also.  :P



That's it boys, keep giving him these great ideas! I'll share my winnings with all you well wishers![/quote:16fj9lh7]

Nick bacon cheeseburgers are diet food on Atkins as long as you drop the bun.  Top the burger with a little melted butter and a little mayo on the side and those pounds will melt off!  Good luck to both of you on your diets![/quote:16fj9lh7]

Diet doesn't start till January 1st fatboy!  BTW, I've had the bike for 3 days now and I've ridden 16 miles so far.  Just getting warmed up tubby!    

Larry, if you missed that with last nights cook, you can try it again today. I mean it's diet food so why not?[/quote:16fj9lh7]


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 24, 2006)

Coasting down hill doesn't count!  :twisted:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 24, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Coasting down hill doesn't count!  :twisted:



Ummm, it's stationary chubby!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 24, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":170j7ouw]Coasting down hill doesn't count!  :twisted:



Ummm, it's stationary chubby![/quote:170j7ouw]

Let me repeat, coasting down hill doesn't count!


----------



## john a (Dec 24, 2006)

Oh Yeah, they look great; can't beat ground chuck. Got some in the freezer waitng to be fried up and simmered in onion soup for 30-40 minutes.


----------



## john pen (Dec 24, 2006)

I do sliced zucc's but have never done baby whole...looks good !!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 24, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> I do sliced zucc's but have never done baby whole...looks good !!



John I've done small ones sliced length wish before but these were very very small, so I just too a fork and poked holes all the way up and down them and let them marinade for a couple hours.  I loved them like this!!!


----------



## Green Hornet (Dec 25, 2006)

Whats the skinny on the Zuch marinade, skinny?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 25, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> Whats the skinny on the Zuch marinade, skinny?



Wishbone Italian Dressing!


----------



## john pen (Dec 25, 2006)

Good seasons itialin for me...


----------

